# Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?



## Olli.P (1. Jan. 2012)

Hallo,

allen Usern ein frohes und gesundes Teichjahr 2012

Und hier nun die ersten Bilder 2012:

Es sieht immer noch trostlos aus.................... 

Die ersten Algen wachsen und gedeihen....... 

Aber dieser Pflanzenteich ist noch vom System getrennt.

Der Bachlauf...... 

Und die 1000L Schale laufen noch auf halbe Leistung mit......... 

Und Schmacht haben wir auch schon wieder reichlich............. 

Die Lufttemperatur liegt bei 12°
Die Wassertemperatur bei 8°............................


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Olaf  Ein sehr schönes Gewesser hast Dir da angelegt Deine Fische sind ja genauso Mobil wie meine es ist einfach zu warm für Januar habe 9 Grad Wasser und 10 Grad Luft . Heute war ich noch am __ Wildkarpfen Teich da hat sich einer an einem Baum zu schafen gemacht der kleine Schlingel bin gespannt wann ich den zu Gesicht bekomme


----------



## mägi (2. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

  so.... heute 11,6 Grad

 grün..... im wasser

 warten auf den frühling für die bepflanzung

liebe grüsse aus der schweiz.   mägi.


----------



## mägi (2. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*



> Heute war ich noch am __ Wildkarpfen Teich da hat sich einer an einem Baum zu schafen gemacht der kleine Schlingel bin gespannt wann ich den zu Gesicht bekomme



hallo reiner,

steht dieser baum an deinem teich ? bitte um berichterstattung und foto wenn der bieber ihn gefällt hat.
liebe grüsse.
                                mägi.


----------



## Ulli (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,

so sieht es bei mir momentan am Teich aus, es hatte heute 12 Grad Lufttemp. und die WT ist aktuell bei 6,6 Grad. Die Fische sind aktiv, drehen ihre Runden und suchen Futter... 
Die Pflanzen in Teich und Garten zeigen aber keinerlei Aktivitäten, ich denke die Tage sind noch zu kurz. 
Momentan stürmt es und es fliegt allerlei durch die Luft, bin froh, dass ich das Netz noch drauf habe.   

Viele Grüße aus Schwaben  
Ulli


----------



## gartenotti (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

moin ulli

sag mal bitte wie groß ist dein teich denn länge breite tiefe ???


lg otti


----------



## Tina12 (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Olli du hast aber tolle Fische!


Langsam aber sicher fängt es an..... Die ersten Pflanzen wachsen schon


----------



## Ulli (5. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*



gartenotti schrieb:


> moin ulli
> 
> sag mal bitte wie groß ist dein teich denn länge breite tiefe ???
> 
> ...



Hallo Otti,

so 4 x 5 m und fast durchgängig  2m tief... Er hat eine Nierenform, in meinem Album vom Bau sieht man das ganz gut. Warum fragst Du?

Viele Grüße 
Ulli


----------



## gartenotti (5. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

moin ulli

ich frage nur weil ich meinen teich auch größer machen möchte aber nicht zu viel platz habe in meinem garten aber deine maße passen prima. ich habe nur 10 kois und will auch nicht mehr haben und wohlfühlen müssen sie sich ja auch. 

lg otti


----------



## Aragorn (5. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

 

 

 

 

Alle vom 04.01.2012


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

15. Januar 2012 

Teich 3 (Wuzzels ewige Baustelle) Bizarre Eisformationen auf der Wasseroberfläche 

 

Teich 2 (Wuzzels Terrassenteich) kein bisschen Eis auf der Oberfläche zu sehen. Pflanzen rühren sich so gut wie nicht.

 

Teich 3 (Wuzzels Vorgartenmini) Da geht die Gauklerblume und auch die __ Wasserminze schon richtig ab. 

 

Alles keine 20 Meter voneinander entfernt. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Digicat (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus

Heute am Nachmittag sah es so aus ...

 

-2°C, grauslicher Wind und sehr wechselhaftes Wetter (mal Sonne, mal Schneefall)


----------



## Thundergirl (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*



Noch ist der Koiteich offen, nur der Seerosenteich und der Mini sind zu. Die Fische sind noch recht mobil.


----------



## Ralf G. (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo 
ich bin der Ralf aus Köln
habe nur das alte Bild von meinem Teich
den ich 2009 gebaut habe.
Wie das so ist viele Fehler gemacht aber 2012 
soll umgebaut werden
 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## bartschneider1 (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

hier in der Oberpfalz siehts noch schlimmer aus....

 

 

 

Viele Grüsse

Richard


----------



## Annett (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Am 26.1. sah es noch normal für unsere Gegend aus, denn Frost ohne Schnee kennen wir zur Genüge:
 
Aber die letzten zwei Winter waren da anders... hoffentlich wirds diesen Winter nicht doch noch genauso. 
Hatte ich mir doch gestern Abend noch leichtsinnigerweise 10 cm Schnee gewünscht. 
5 cm dürften es zwischenzeitlich schon sein und es schneit munter weiter.


----------



## PeterBoden (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

mit eingeschneiten Pflanzen kann ich diesen Winter nicht aufwarten, dazu ist er zu jung.

Nach dem ersten 'richtigen' Frost zeigen sich skurrile Muster auf der Eisfläche.


----------



## Digicat (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus

Mein Teich zeigt sehr kleine Wellen ...

   

Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Teddy (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo 
Bei uns ist es um die Null Grad und die Fische sind Ruhig.Das ist im Köllner Umland.Ich habe wegen des windes
noch den Skimmer Laufen.


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,
bei uns beginnt nun doch der Winter... . Dank der unterirdischen Umwälzung und Heizung () sollten die Bewohner unter dem Eis nicht zu viel davon mitkriegen. Vor 10 Tagen sind sie noch munter umhergeschwommen, das hoffe ich aktuell nicht mehr.


----------



## pyro (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Im schönen Niederbayern ist die Landschaft auch überzuckert.

Ich habe heute Schnee von der Nachbarswiese abgetragen um mein Moorbeet zu bedecken. Das ist die beste Isolation die es gibt für die anstehende Kälteperiode bis - 20 Grad.

Das Eis zeigt auch Muster bzw. ein Bereich zwischen Steg und Ufergraben hat "Lufteis". Hier ist auf ca. 80cm Wassertiefe eine riesige Mooskugel als natürlicher Wasserfilter und dieses __ Moos erzeugt Sauerstoff ohne Ende. Das Eis sieht aus wie Milka Luflee Luftschokolade.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Bei den momentanen Nachttemperaturen wäre ich über eine Schneedecke froh, aber so was gibt es bei mir nicht.
Heute scheint die Sonne ... Teich hat nur noch 6°C ...

   

Die __ Brunnenkresse wächst und übernimmt die Nitratfilterung im Winter 

   

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

bei uns war es heute nach klar und sehr kalt........

habe heute die Teichheizung in Betrieb genommen um zu verhindern, dass die Wassertemperatur unter 4 ° fällt, aktuell 4,5°...........trotz Abdeckung...........

Schnee so gute wie keiner, Gott sei dank..........


----------



## Moonlight (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*



Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> Schnee so gute wie keiner, Gott sei dank..........



Mit Schnee wäre es aber besser ... der dämmt. Also ich hätte bei diesen Temperaturen gerne ne wärmende Schneedecke auf der Abdeckung.

Aber es sieht dieses Jahr nicht so aus, als ob der Teich ne zusätzliche Dämmung bekommen wird 

Mandy


----------



## Theo (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Moin.

Auch hier an der See ist es nun etwas kälter geworden.
Die Fische schwimmen recht langsam in ~80cm.
Die Temperaturen im Teich halten sich tapfer zwischen 4 und 5C°, 
Aktuell heute 10:15 = in 130cm 4,39
Der obere Fühler ist komplett eingefroren und zeigt nur noch 0 (muß mal nachsehen ob der Meßbereich überhaupt ins minus geht weil die Anlage ja eigendlich für eine Heizung gedacht ist)
Was mir aufgefallen ist: ich habe 6 kleine Fische gezählt, die im Eis eingefroren sind.
Wieso frieren die ein? tauchen die Fische nicht reflexmäßig ins wärmere Wasser oder waren die schon tot und sind nach oben gekommen?


----------



## Frankia (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Mandy



> ich hätte bei diesen Temperaturen gerne ne wärmende Schneedecke auf der Abdeckung.



dann aber mind. 30 cm....................


----------



## Frankia (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Theo,



> ich habe 6 kleine Fische gezählt, die im Eis eingefroren sind.



wenn das vorkommt ist es vermutlich auf Sauerstoffmangel zurückzuführen. Die Fische kommen dann an die Wasseroberfläche, werden vom Eis überrascht und eingefroren............



> oder waren die schon tot und sind nach oben gekommen?



wäre auch möglich, aber dann stimmt auch etwas nicht, wenn gleich mehrere hochkommen...........


----------



## Theo (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*



Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> Hallo Theo,
> wenn das vorkommt ist es vermutlich auf Sauerstoffmangel zurückzuführen.



Mein Teich soll ja erst einer werden. 
Da ist noch nichts drinn was Faulgase abgeben könnte, allerdings auch nichts was Sauerstoff produziert....und vermutlich auch nichts was die Fische schnabulieren (futtern) können.
Mal sehen was da im Frühling noch von der Kinderstube übrig ist.
Auch in meinem "Alten" Teich habe ich nie viele Jungfische gehabt. 
Vieleicht liegt es am Regenwasser das ich bis dato noch ungefiltert einleite?

Ok. Das gehört alles nicht wirklich in diesen Thread, also zurück zum Thema:


> Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?


.
Ich habe Fotos von den Fischen gemacht, wie die so gemächlich unter dem Eis rumschwimmen. Leider sehe ich nur Eis auf den Fotos, so das ich mir das einstellen spare.
(ich mag Winter nicht aber schick sah es trotzdem aus)


----------



## pyro (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Fische einsetzen in einem Teich der noch keiner ist mit evtl. nicht passendem Wasser und dann so ein Winter... verstehe ich nicht, das grenzt an Tierquälerei.


Ich beobachte täglich mit vollem Erstaunen was meine riesige Mooskugel leistet an Sauerstoff. Ich brauch ja fast keinen Eisfreihalter bzw. hab sowas gar nicht...auch keine Luftpumpe, bei mir sprudelt die Natur...


----------



## Benseoo7 (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

nun ist der Winter auch in Osnabrück -7°C mit Sonnenschein.


----------



## Moonlight (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*



pyro schrieb:


> Ich beobachte täglich mit vollem Erstaunen was meine riesige Mooskugel leistet an Sauerstoff.



Ich hatte mir auch mal 3 Stück gekauft (allerdings nur knapp 10cm Durchmesser) ... aber die sind schon lange nicht mehr. Meine Koi haben die zerfleddert 

Ist Deine so groß gewachsen oder hast Du die so groß gekauft?

Mandy


----------



## axel (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Nun ist der Winter doch noch eingekehrt 
Hab heute bei strahlendem Sonnenschein mal ein Foto vom Teich gemacht .
Aber aus dem Fenster heraus , draußen bläßt hier ein eisiger Wind 

 

lg
axel


----------



## kohau12 (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,


meine Koi erfreuen sich bei 18,5°C Wassertemperatur

 


Gruß  Heinz


----------



## Ulli (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,

heute ist auch bei uns die sibirische Kälte angekommen, es gibt einen richtigen Temperatursturz von 0 Grad gegen 18:00 Uhr und aktuell -6 Grad um Mitternacht, habe am Wochenende den Teich abgedeckt und die Heizung angeschaltet. WT momentan konstant bei 6 Grad. 

Bin mal gespannt wie das bei -10 und weniger aussieht....

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## bartschneider1 (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

die Eisdecke beträgt aktuell 10 cm. Momentan hat es -5 Grad. 
Gestern Nacht hatte es -12 Grad. Der Eisfreihalter und Belüfter verrichtet (noch) seinen Dienst. 
Mal sehen wie es wird, wenn es nachts bis minus 20 Grad bekommt.

Viele Grüsse aus der Oberpfalz.


----------



## Hagalaz (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

So endlich hat es auch bei uns Winter mit Schnee richtig schönes wetter
Und der Teich ist auch mal zugefroren^^


----------



## chrisamb (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,
von mir auch mal wieder ein aktuelles Teichbild bei -12Grad und schönstem Wetter

 

Christian


----------



## CityCobra (5. Feb. 2012)

Na dann will ich auch mal...


----------



## Doc (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi zusammen,

dass ist meine eisfreie Stelle des Teichs 

Unten vom Bildrand liegt die Pumpe unter Wasser, die das Wasser vom Ausgang einfach nach oben sprudeln lässt. Funktioniert auch bei -19 Grad - im Gegensatz zu den Luftströmern 

Ich hab kein Thermometer im Teich, aber hoffe, dass meine Kois den Winter überleben ... ist ja ihr erster bei mir ...


----------



## Doc (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ohje ... habe in der Mittagspause mal nachgeschaut, mein Wasserstand ist recht abgefallen (das fehlende Wasser ist in Eisform vorhanden) ... Ich hoffe ja echt, dass meine Fische das überstehen.

Jetzt meine Frage: Außenleitungen sind zugefroren.
Führe ich jetzt einen Schlauch aus dem Keller bis zum Teich ... wie langsam sollte man das ja doch wärmere Wasser zulaufen lassen? Nicht mit Vollgas, oder? 
Erschreckt das die Fische?


----------



## Thomy67 (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo aus der CH

 -12° Grad und Sonnenschein..  Bieswind  brrr...   

1 Eisfreistelle mit Luftsprudler und eine mir der Pumpe (hinten)

wie sieht es aus mit Tageslicht für die Fische bei der Milchigeneisdeke, ca 20cm  
ist doch auch wichtig für den Sauerstoffaustausch? :beten
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Thomy67  bei der Teichgrösse geht das schon so wie es ist was sollen denn die Fische in einem See der ganz zu gefrohren ist machen die überleben auch . schöne Anlage haste da  Bei uns NRW Minus 11 Grad


----------



## Thomy67 (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Reiner

danke fürs Kompliment 

ok da hast du recht wird ja in ca 2 wochen auch wieder wärmer


----------



## pyro (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir auch mal 3 Stück gekauft (allerdings nur knapp 10cm Durchmesser) ... aber die sind schon lange nicht mehr. Meine Koi haben die zerfleddert
> 
> Ist Deine so groß gewachsen oder hast Du die so groß gekauft?
> 
> Mandy



Das was ich habe sind keine Mooskugeln wie ich die aus dem Aquariumbedarf her kenne. Die Kugel ist nicht so fein und eng beisammen...

Ich müsste suchen ob ich ein Foto habe, ich habe im Sommer aus einem ausgetrockneten Tümpel einfach eine Hand voll von dem __ Moos mitgenommen und eingesetzt. Damals hatte ich keine Ahnung was das ist und ob es überhaupt angeht, ich wusste auch nichts über die Wassertiefe und hab es einfach mal auf gut 60-70cm gesetzt wie __ Quellmoos.

Das Ding ist anschließend gewachsen wie wahnsinnig. Bevor mein Teich zufrohr hatte es einen Durchmesser von fast 50cm und tausende Luftblasen an den Enden der Moosähren.


@ City Cobra: Sehr schöne Teichanlage !!!


Heute hat es bei uns den ganzen Tag geschneit, muss morgen mal neue Fotos machen vom Teich.


----------



## mägi (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

guten morgen liebe teichfreunde,

heute morgen bei minus 10 grad sieht es am teich so aus.

liebe grüsse aus der schweiz.  mägi.


----------



## Moonlight (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hey Jürgen,

das was ich hatte, war ein japanischer Marimo Algenball ... sollte es zumindest sein.
Aber wie gesagt ... taugte nichts ... außer als Futter für meine Koi 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.145373105532375.32999.144854575584228

Mandy


----------



## Werner W (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,
der Frost läßt nach, nur noch - 4 Grad  
hier noch ein paar Winterbilder. Hatten am Wochenende spontan eine Theke auf dem Eis aufgebaut 
und Nachbarn und Freunde zum Glühweinumtrunk eingeladen. Knackte ganz schön, aber hat gehalten.
     
LG
Werner

Unser Projekt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34370


----------



## Zacky (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Werner...

Das Bild 2 gefällt mir sehr gut.  Aber Bild 3! - die ganzen Leute auf dem Eis vom Teich!? Da hätte ich doch Bedenken, dass sich durch die Massen und Bewegungen das Eis bewegt & bricht und das Eis die Ufer beschädigt. Sehr mutig, wäre mir nichts...

Ansonsten gut Spaß gehabt!? Bei dem Wetter und der Landschaft ein Glühwein, oh ja!!!


----------



## Frankia (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Werner,

sollte da Fische drin sein, ist das nicht so gut mit dem Schlittschuhlaufen............
Die wichtige Winterruhe der Fisch wird hierdurch stark beeinträchtigt...........


----------



## axel (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Reinhold

In Werners Profil steht kein Fischbesatz . Aber ich hatte da auch so daran gedacht und nachgesehen .

lg axel


----------



## Frankia (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Axel,

Danke.....................ja wer lesen kann, hat mehr vom Leben....................


----------



## CityCobra (8. Feb. 2012)

pyro schrieb:


> @ City Cobra: Sehr schöne Teichanlage !!!


Vielen Dank für das Kompliment, aber mir gefällt der Garten und Teich im Sommer deutlich besser wenn alles schönt blüht und grün ist.
Ich hoffe die Fische überleben den Winter unbeschadet.


----------



## pyro (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Gibt es denn von der ganzen Anlage auch einen Bauthread? Würde mich interessieren wie das ganze entstanden ist. Natürlich hätte ich auch ganz gern mal ein Sommerfoto...


----------



## Werner W (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*



Frankia schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> sollte da Fische drin sein, ist das nicht so gut mit dem Schlittschuhlaufen............
> Die wichtige Winterruhe der Fisch wird hierdurch stark beeinträchtigt...........



Moin Reinhold, moin Axel,
ihr seid ja sehr aufmerksame Beobachter  außer ein paar Krabbeltierchen ist da aber nichts drin, 
ist ein reiner Schwimmteich; bei Fischbesatz wäre so was sicher nicht vertretbar.
Viele Grüße
Werner

Unser Projekt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34370/?q=werner


----------



## CityCobra (9. Feb. 2012)

pyro schrieb:


> Gibt es denn von der ganzen Anlage auch einen Bauthread? Würde mich interessieren wie das ganze entstanden ist. Natürlich hätte ich auch ganz gern mal ein Sommerfoto...


Ja, es gibt hier einen solchen Thread mit vielen Bildern dazu.
Den Link suche ich später raus, ich sitze gerade am iPhone.


----------



## CityCobra (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*



pyro schrieb:


> Gibt es denn von der ganzen Anlage auch einen Bauthread? Würde mich interessieren wie das ganze entstanden ist. Natürlich hätte ich auch ganz gern mal ein Sommerfoto...


So, wie versprochen der passende Thread:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18873

Da hast eine Menge Lesestoff und Bilder.
Bei weiteren Fragen poste in meinen Thread oder sende mir eine PN.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## pyro (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Vorgestern sah es an meinem Teich gegen Abendso aus... gestern hat es geschneit, also stellt Euch ca. 3cm mehr Schnee vor...

 
 


@ CityCobra... der Thread stammt aus einer Zeit wo ich noch nicht hier war... lese ich mir mal durch aber da brauche ich Zeit die ich jetzt gerade nicht hab... Bett ruft.



Edit: Schreibfehler...


----------



## Christine (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Es taut!


----------



## Springmaus (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

so das  Eis ist fast weg   Und wenn ich richtig gesehen hab dann

sind alle Fischis noch am Leben !!!


----------



## Digicat (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus

Eine Lacke steht am Teich ...

 

Es wird noch dauern bis das Eis geschmolzen ist


----------



## Springmaus (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

 oh je das sieht noch richtig nach Winter aus.


----------



## Störamigo (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo
Bei uns ist noch bis zu 7cm Eis aber die Ränder sind am Teich und am Graben schon geschmolzen
MfG Olaf


----------



## Joerg (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Eis ist nun keins mehr auf dem Teich. 
Abdeckung noch 90% mit Styrodurplatten. Die ordentlichen WW haben das restliche Eis soweit abschmelzen lassen.

Koi sind wohlauf und haben langsam schon wieder Hunger.


----------



## pyro (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hier bei uns ist es tagsüber in der Sonne warm. In der Sonne schmilzt der Schnee, der Boden ist aber noch gefrohren. Das Eis am Teich taut nur sehr zögerlich am Rand etwas. Nachts ist es bisweilen noch sehr kalt, bis -7 Grad. Das frisch geschmolzene Schneewasser gefriert dann wieder, auch der Teich ist am morgen wieder gefrohren.

Die Bilder sind aktuell, wie Ihr seht kann ich sogar noch auf dem Eis stehen ohne Probleme.


----------



## Störamigo (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo pyro,
wo wohnst du denn etwa in Alaska.
Das Eis ist ja bei dir noch total dick  uff
MfG Olaf


----------



## pyro (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ich wohne im allerschönsten Bundesland Deutschlands... 

Bayern, zwischen Ingolstadt und Regensburg im Hopfenland Hallertau, unweit der ältesten Klosterbrauerei der Welt mit dem Donaudurchbruch (Weltenburg), fast am Fuße des Hundertwasserturms in Abensberg im schönen Abenstal.

Ich kann nicht messen aber ich vermute das Eis ist locker noch 20cm dick. Bislang ist so gut wie nichts getaut.


----------



## Digicat (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus Jürgen

Ja, daß ist schon ein Fleckerl schöne Landschaft ... haben wir ja beim letztjährigen TT sehen dürfen  


 

 

Mein Eis am Teich dürfte auch noch so massiv sein ...

Es steht zwar jetzt eine flächige Lacke am Eis, vielleicht 2cm tief, aber darunter kann ich außer Eis nix erkennen ...


----------



## Aragorn (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Das Eis ist seit gestern komplett getaut


----------



## Moonlight (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Da mein Teich ja den ganzen Winter über eisfrei war, kann ich dazu nur sagen, mein Pool hat auch noch eine ca. 20cm dicke Eisschicht drauf. 
Am Rand ist zwar so viel weggetaut, dass ich den Arm zwischen Folie und Eis stecken kann ... aber ansonsten ist die Scholle noch saudick.

Mandy


----------



## Aragorn (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Teich wieder frei und es haben alle den Winter überlebt


----------



## Casybay (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Guten Abend,

hier meine kleine Teichlein beim auftauen....


----------



## Digicat (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Guten morgen

Die Lacke ist Geschichte 


 

... es gibt wieder durch Löcher im Eis
 

durchgehend Wasser im Teich ....
 

Allerdings wird es noch dauern, bis das Eis ganz weg ist ...


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Gestern früh hatte es noch einzelne Eisschollen, 3 - 4 cm stark, auf dem Teich.

     

Tagsüber schmolz alles weg, Fischis stiegen einmal kurz auf... und waren dann wieder weg.
Soweit so gut, schauen wir mal wie es jetzt weitergeht.


----------



## Aragorn (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ich war gerade mit der Taschenlampe gucken, habe den ersten Molch und Libellenlarven entdeckt. Doch leider ist das Wasser grün und trüb, ist das normal?


----------



## Joerg (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Eis ist bei mit schon länger keins mehr drauf.
Bei der Wettervorhersage für diese Woche, werde ich wohl mindestens tagsüber die Styrodur Abdeckung runternehmen. Dauert ja nur 10 Minuten. 

Das Wasser ist bei mir sehr klar, es konnten ja auch keine Schwebealgen wachsen, da kaum Licht da war.
Filter mit guter Vorabscheidung lief auch die ganze Zeit.

Ende April bis Anfang Mai erwarte ich aber grünes Wasser, da die Pflanzen dann noch nicht richtig aktiv sind.


----------



## shake (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Mein Miniteich sieht sehr erbärmlich aus... Leider ist die Wanne kaputt gegangen und das Wasser ausgelaufen. Morgen gehts zum Baumarkt, eine neue kaufen. Mal schaun, wieviele Pflanzen noch leben und ob irgendwelche Larven es überlebt haben. :-(


----------



## Stoer (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Seit diesem Wochenende ist der Teich endlich wieder offen.
Wasser war etwas grün und trüb und Reste von Algen schwammen rum.
Fische alle wohlauf, aber sie verstecken sich noch am Grund.
Habe dem Teich erstmal eine "Sauerstoffkur" verpasst, indem ich den Aquamax zeitweise angestellt habe.
Jetzt kann es endlich wieder losgehen ! :freu


----------



## pyro (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Dieses Foto ist 5 Minuten alt.

Am Teichrand kein Eis mehr. Im Bereich vor dem Steg ist das Eis noch Tragfähig... also meine 70 Kilo gehen.

Bewundernswert nach wie vor ist der Bereich wo meine Mooskugel war/ist... hier schwimmt einiges an __ Moos an der Oberfläche. Hier ist auch kaum mehr Eis vorhanden.

Kann sich das jemand erklären???


----------



## Moonlight (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Also meinen Teich von außen zu betrachten ist langweilig. Wer schaut sich schon gerne Doppelstegplatten an 
Deshalb hab ich mal eben drunter geschaut und was habe ich gesehen? Na klar ... völlig fitte und aktive Koi 

     

     

Nach den Fotoshooting gabs auch gleich noch was zu futtern ... das hat ihnen gefallen 

Mandy


----------



## ChristianB (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

der erste Winter ist überstanden:

Glasklares Wasser

 

Ob die Nadelsimse übrlebt?

 


 


 

Der Frühling kann kommen

 


Gruß aus Dortmund

Christian


----------



## Olli.P (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi Leute,


am 09.02 zum Ende der Frostperiode, sah es so aus:

   

   



Die O..e AquaOxy 400 hat es ohne Probleme geschafft, den Teich ein Stück Eisfrei zu halten. 

Und hier nun ein paar Aktuelle Bilder von Heute:

   


Kein Eis mehr auf'm Teich, aktuell 8° Wassertemperatur und schon recht aktive Koi mit reichlich Hunger!

Leider lässt die Wassertrübung nur beschränkte Sicht zu.................. 


Der Filter wurde am Sa. mit halber Kraft hochgefahren und läuft seit heute Mittag mit 100% Leistung.

Einziger Wärmutstropfen ist, dass uns der Frost die 1000L Pflanzenschale wohl zerstört hat. Denn ca. 6cm Wasserverlust in in nicht mal 24h gab uns doch zu denken. Gott sei dank, haben wir mit der Pflanzenschale bei der Ursachen suche angefangen.  Aus diesem Grund auch auf dem letzten Bild das HT-Rohr über die Pflanzenschale. :__ nase

Daher darf es jetzt ruhig recht schnell warm werden und ein paar Sonnige Tage geben, denn es gibt ja wieder was am Teich zu basteln.


----------



## Trine (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Huhu, also mein Miniteich ist auch noch recht trist und kahl. Ausser das __ Moos, das ist schön grün Allerdings ist es nun so, dass das Wasser recht trüb ist. Auch musste ich schon ein paar tote __ Schnecken entsorgen. Die vorigen Winter haben es alle immer überlebt, obwohl der Teich dann über längere Zeit komplett dichtgefroren war. Nun war er vielleicht gerade mal zwei Wochen richtig dicht und dann sowas. Aber ich habe heute viele Libellenlarven entdeckt. Sind auch schon recht groß, bin gespannt, wie die erwachsen aussehen.


----------



## Thomy67 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo...

Luft 20° ... Wasser 5°  Eis schmilzt langsam... hat noch eine Dicke vom ca 6-8cm.

das schönste alle Koi's haben überlebt  :beten


----------



## pyro (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Thomy wie tief ist denn Dein Teich und hattest zu keine Abdeckung, Heizung oder ähnliches?

Bei mir ist noch mehr Eis im Teich, ich kann noch immer drauf stehen. Wie dick die Eisplatte ist weis ich nicht, nur am Rand und an der Flachwassserzone ist das Eis aufgetaut.


----------



## Moonlight (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Mensch jürgen, selbst die 30cm eisschicht auf dem pool ist seit tagen weg. also entweder hattest du verteufelt viel eis, oder aber du wohnst in der arktis. bei den milden temperaturen muß dein eis doch endlich mal weg sein . . .


----------



## pyro (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ne Mandy... ich kann vor meinem Steg noch problemlos auf dem Eis stehen. Nur der Rand und Flachwasser ist aufgetaut.

Wir haben seit Tagen nun auch Plustemperaturen ... ich weis nicht wie dick das Eis war aber es muss heftig gewesen sein. Ich hoffe meine Pumpe die auf ca. 50 cm liegt hat überlebt.

Da es der erste Winter war hat es mir die Böschungsmatte in einer Ecke leicht verschoben. Sonst sind derzeit keine Winterschäden zu verbuchen.

Ach ja... mein Wasserfallbecken war komplett gefrohren - ganz am Boden hängt das Eis an den Steinen.


----------



## Joerg (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Jürgen, es sollte wohl kein Problem sein die Eisschicht mal aufzubrechen und dann die Eisberge rauszuholen. 
Ich habe ein paar Bekannte in Regensburg und da hat keiner mehr Eis auf dem Teich.


----------



## Elfriede (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,

obwohl wir schon seit Tagen sehr warmes Wetter haben, heute sogar 24°, ist mein kleines, nur 60cm tiefes Teichlein hier in Osttirol erst an der Oberfläche einige Zentimeter aufgetaut, darunter ist das Wasser noch bis zum Grund durchgefroren.

Jörg, wozu sollte es gut sein die "Eisberge" herauszuholen, - für einen Teilwasserwechsel oder nur aus Neugier, oder gibt es dafür einen wichtigeren Grund?

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Joerg (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Elfriede,
24° ist aber schon sehr war, warum dann noch nach Paros?
Wenn man Fische drin hat, kann es schon mal Sinn machen die Frostperiode ganz vorsichtig zu verkürzen. Der Ausdruck aufbrechen bezog sich da eher auf den Beruf von Jürgen. 
Früher habe ich das auch gemacht, nun ist der Teich im Winter mit Styrodurplatten abgedeckt und ich kann die Fische ein paar Wochen früher schwimmen sehen. 
Eis nur noch in den Randbereichen und wenn es wieder kälter wird, kommen die wieder drauf.
Sind keine Fische drin, ist solch ein "recht kleiner" Aufwand nicht unbedingt nötig.

WW gibt es auch zu dieser Jahreszeit schon ordentlich. Ich habe da Haustiere mit Namen schwimmen, denen soll es auch gut gehen. :knuddel


----------



## Elfriede (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Jörg,

die 24° waren heute Wärmerekord in Österreich, den wir uns mit einem Ort in Kärnten teilen mussten. Das Wetter spielt aber nicht nur bei uns verrückt, denn vorgestern gab es auf Paros Schneeregen bei 4°, heute hatte es bereits wieder 17°.

Hier in  meinem Miniteich habe ich natürlich keine Fische drin, also werde ich die natürliche Eisschmelze abwarten, lange kann es bei diesen Temperaturen ja nicht mehr dauern.

MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Thomy67 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo pyro

teichdaten stehen alle im profil ;-) 160cm tiefe,
keine abdeckung und heizung sowiso nicht...
hatte eisfreihalter mit sprudelstein aber fischlis waren gut verschteck 
bei probebohrung 40cm vom rand weg wars ca 20cm weiter innen bestimmt 30cm
das ist der rest wo noch rumschwimmt... bis sonntag ist der hoff weg


----------



## pyro (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Trotz Plustemperaturen und warmen Temperaturen ist bei mir der Teich noch lang nicht eisfrei... am Rand ist das Eis gut aufgetaut, die Platte schwimmt im Teich. Im Bereich der Stegfüße habe ich reingegriffen... ca 8 cm Eisdicke.

Gestern war ich vor dem Steg noch auf dem Eis gestanden, ich denke in der Mitte misst das Eis sicher noch eine Stärke von 10 cm.


Jörg, das Eis aus dem Teich nehmen kommt nicht in Frage. Das wär ne sehr mühsame Arbeit und ich habe auch noch keine Fische im Teich. Je nachdem wo Deine Bekannten in Regensburg wohnen muss man beachten das es in der Großstadt wohl nicht so kalt ist und durch die Bebauung rund rum auch ein Schutz vor kaltem Ostwind vorhanden ist.

Ich wohne am Land, wenn ich auf meinem Steg stehe sehe ich ca. 1 KM weit nur grüne Wiesen, kleine Baumgruppen, Wald und das Abenstal. Da pfeift dann im Winter auch mal der Wind etwas anders und darum habe ich, zwischen Ingolstadt und Regensburg wohnend eben heute noch ca. 10 cm Eisdicke. Bis alles weg ist wird das bei dem vorausgesagten Wetter wohl noch 4-7 Tage dauern bis auch ich eisfrei melden kann.


----------



## ron (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Auch hier macht der Frühling Fortschritte, auch wenn es Heute noch mal schneit und auch in der Woche noch mal Schnee gemeldet ist.

Aber der Neuschnee frisst den alten Schnee sagt man hier, was so viel bedeutet, dass Neuschnee im Frühling die Schneeschmelze beschleunigt

 

Durch die Wärme entstand kurzzeitig eine Brücke auf der Brücke. Am nächsten Tag war sie verschwunden.



LG

Ron


----------



## pyro (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Die Brücke auf der Brücke... es gibt doch immer wieder sehr tolle Naturschauspiele. Echt klasse!

Ron in welcher Region wohnst du das noch so viel Schnee liegt? Endlich noch jemand der auch noch winterliche Verhältnisse hat und Eis am Teich...


----------



## Digicat (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Servus

Der Schnee ist weg, daß Eis ist geblieben ...

 

Ich weiß nicht ob Ihr es erkennen könnt ... hier ist Eis (Oberfläche, dann Wasser, dann wieder Eis ...

Die letzten Nächte waren wieder kalt genug um Eis auf der schon getauten ehemaligen Eisschicht zu produzieren ...
 

Gasblasen gibt es genug ... ob das alles O² ist ...


----------



## Nori (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ich hab auch noch 2 Eisplatten mit zusammen ca. 10 m² auf dem Wasser schwimmen - die sind auch noch gut 5-8 cm dick - allerdings hab ich auch schon die ersten Goldis gesehen - denen scheint es gut zu gehen.
Wasserverlust gabs keinen - im Gegenteil ich hab während der Winterzeit 2 mal abgepumpt (zusammen bestimmt 5000 Lit) - die ersten Arbeiten sind getan (Filter aufgestellt etc.) - anfahren werde ich allerdings erst am Osterwochenende.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Doris (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo allerseits

Mittlerweile ist auch bei uns alles Eisfrei.
Es macht wieder Spaß um den Teich zu schleichen und das tägliche Wachstum zu beobachten.
Meistens ist es ein erfreulicher Anblick.
    

 
__ Wasserminze

Teich und Miniteich sehen zwar noch ziemlich trist aus, aber das kommt schon noch.
  
 

Leider ist es in der letzten Zeit oft vorgekommen, dass ich auch solche Bilder gesehen habe 
  
 
 
Hier haben die __ Schnecken ganze Arbeit geleistet.

Umso erfreulicher sind diese Bilder hier:
  
  
 

Unsere Koi haben allesamt diesen Winter überlebt,  sind munter und reissen ihre Mäuler wieder auf wenn sie uns sehen.
Ich hoffe dass unsere Notropis diesen Winter genausogut überstanden haben und in diesem Jahr für Nachwuchs sorgen werden.
Auch hoffe ich wieder auf vielen Froschbesuch, denn das Gequake ist immer sehr schön und schafft Urlaubsstimmung ​


----------



## pyro (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Heute gab es wieder Schnee und jetzt hat es wieder Temperaturen unter Null Grad. Morgen ist wieder frisches Eis auf dem Teich.


----------



## ron (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

@ Pyro

Ich wohne in Norwegen.

LG

Ron


----------



## Olli.P (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,

gestern hatten wir den ganzen Tag Sonne! 

Wassertemperatur: 10°


Der große Pflanzenteich............................... 

Fütterung der Raubtiere......................... 

Das erste grün am Teichrand vom Koiteich......................... 

Der erste Heißluftballon war auch schon unterwegs................


----------



## pyro (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*



ron schrieb:


> @ Pyro
> 
> Ich wohne in Norwegen.
> 
> ...



Oh, ich in Bayern, genauer gesagt westliches Niederbayern. Am Montag vormittag sah mein Teich so aus:

 

Aktuell ist der Teich wieder komplett zugefrohren mit einer dünnen Eisschicht, die letzten Nächte waren wieder recht kalt.


----------



## Digicat (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Guten morgen

Vorgestern in der Früh

 

Warum das Eis gebrochen ist ... keine Ahnung

Am Vorabend war es noch ganz ...


----------



## CrimsonTide (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

hab das gesamte eis mittlerweile händisch entfernt und heute wieder eine gaaanz dünne schicht von der kalten nacht bekommen. 1-2 tage noch, dann sollt sichs aber ausgehen, dass der teich nicht mehr zufriert, weil von der sonne tagsüber genug wärme kommt. 

soviel ich sagen kann, sind die fische gut drüber gekommen und am samstag wird der filter eingeschalten und algen von den wänden geputzt.


----------



## herten04 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo.

Wasser 8 Grad,Luft9,3 Grad.

Wasser ist klar und Sicht bis zum Grund(1,70m).

Auf dem Grund ist kein Kies sondern Muschelschrot was meine Babys über den ganzen Teich verteilt haben nachdem sie die Strumpfhosen zerrissen haben indem der Schrot vorher war.


----------



## KleinerBruder (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe den Teich ja noch nicht so lange,habe deswegen mal eine Frage. Die Kieselsteine waren mal schön
hell,braun mit weiß vermischt. Jetzt sind sie dunkel grau bis schwarz. Wie sieht das bei Euch aus? Und wie bekommt man sie wieder sauber, ohne sie einzeln zu schrubben?    :beten





 

 

 

 

 
Gruß Frank


----------



## pyro (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Frank!

Das ist der Grund warum man seinen Teich nicht mit Kieselsteinen zuschüttet. Wenn dir dieses Bild nicht gefällt... einzeln schrubben oder rausnehmen und Substrat einfüllen.


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Auch wenn die Tagestemperaturen kaum gut zweistellig sind.
Heute Sonne ohne Ende und gefüttert wird schon länger aber bisher nur wenig.
Der Teich ist noch zu 50% abgedeckt, sodass die Temperaturschwankungen recht klein sind.
Alle sind wohlauf und die Teichpflanzen fangen schon an zu wachsen.


----------



## pyro (12. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

So, seit heute bin ich eisfrei!!

Ich habe gesehen das es meine Mooskugel aufgeschwemmt hat - diese wanderte belastet mit einem Stein und etwas Sand wieder an die Stelle wo sie hingehört. Ausserdem bemerkte ich einige Algenknäuel die um die Seerosenkörbe herum waren und aufschwemmten. Diese Algen hab ich mit einem Kescher abgefischt. Das Wasser ist klar bis zum Boden... alles ist gut.


----------



## Piddel (12. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*



KleinerBruder schrieb:


> Ich habe den Teich ja noch nicht so lange,habe deswegen mal eine Frage. Die Kieselsteine waren mal schön
> hell,braun mit weiß vermischt. Jetzt sind sie dunkel grau bis schwarz. Wie sieht das bei Euch aus? Und wie bekommt man sie wieder sauber, ohne sie einzeln zu schrubben?    :beten
> Gruß Frank



Hi Frank,
mach es doch wie Ingo ( letzte Folge "Ab ins Beet" ) .......
War ein Scherz; würde mich auch ärgern. Habe meine Steine auch wieder rausgeholt weil es immer dreckiger usw.  wurde.
So ein Teich ist halt ein _*stehendes*_  Gewässer ( meistens )  und da setzt sich allerhand ab und ergibt das unschöne - aber normale - Aussehen wieder.


----------



## Digicat (16. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Endlich Eisfrei ... seit gestern ...

Servus

 

Viele Algen haben sich gebildet ...


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Helmut,
geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid,
bei uns schaut's nicht besser aus... so what!
Wird schon werden, braucht halt noch ein wenig Zeit....


----------



## Moonlight (16. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallöchen,

ich hab keine Algen 
Aber wie schon viele Beiträge vorher, kann ich auch nicht wirklich ein Teichbild beisteuern. Ist und bleibt alles noch abgedeckt.
Aber ich kann Euch paar Bildchen von unter der Abdeckung von heute Vormittag zeigen. Da gabs ne Reiswaffel mit Honig und da ich die 3 mal aus dem Gemüse und dem Skimmer retten mußte, hab ich sie einfach in der Hand gehalten. Man hat mir sozusagen alles von den Fingern gesaugt, dran genuckelt und als Belohnung für die leckere Waffel durfte ich sie auch noch streicheln.  Da war ich im 7.Koihimmel ... meine ließen sich sonst nie anfassen, waren richtig scheu. Ich hoffe nur das bleibt so ...
Das Wasser hat aktuell 12,7°C ... aber seht selbst 

     

   

Mandy


----------



## Olli.P (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi Leute,

eine sehr schöne Frühlingswoche ist zu Ende............... 

Hier einige Eindrücke wie sich alles am Teich in 10 Tagen verändert hat............. 

15.03:
     

     


21.03
     


Heute.......
     

   


Noch einen schönen Frühlingssonntagabend


----------



## axel (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde 

Von mir gibts nun auch ein paar aktuelle Teichfotos .

       

         

        

  

Die Teichbewohner sind auch schon Aktiv

   

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag 

lg
axel


----------



## Mark2111 (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Glück auf für die Saison 2012 

Auf diversen Bildern wächst ja schon dass ein oder andere Gräschen 

Ich muss mich noch gedulden da ich mit der Bepflanzung noch warte bis endlich meine Nylon Ufermatte kommt 

Vorab mal die Bilder (wir sind ja alle Bildergeil  ) 

Wasser ist noch ordentlich trüb obwohls im Herbst/Winter noch klar war :?

Filter läuft schon seit einem Monat. Wasserwerte sind top!

Bürsten leisten volle Arbeit.

Im letzten Fass hab ich so eine Art Helix schwimmend und am Boden 3 Säcke mit Dennerle Biokugeln.

Hoff dass mit dem trüben Wasser legt sich mit der Zeit..

LG Mark


----------



## steffen0678 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

hab meinen Teich wieder frisch befüllt. Durch das Einfrieren des Zulaufs hatte mir die Pumpe einen Großteil des Wassers rausgepumpt. Nun ist wieder alles sauber und frisch gemacht. Die ersten Pflanzen blühen auch schon. Zwei Fische haben es auch überlebt und bereits wieder Gesellschaft bekommen. Ich hoffe auf eine havariefreie Saison.


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Bei uns am Teich hat sich ein Drache namens Poldi eingenistet, der meint er wäre auch so furchteinflössend obwohl er statt Feuer nur Wasser speien kann. 
Sieht ganz schön gefährlich aus !? Oder ? 
Nepomuk liegt mir schon seit Wochen in den Ohren das er den so gern haben will. 
Da hab ich mein Herz erweichen lassen und zugestimmt. 
Schon im Gartencenter hat der Poldi allerdings nen ganzen Topf Basilikum abgefuttert, ich bin gespannt ob er die Wasserpflanzen verschont. 
 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Schwabenteich (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hach Wuzzel, der Poldi ist ja allerliebst. Wenn er zu sehr an den Pflanzen knabbert - ich gebe ihm gerne Asyl 

Gruß

Christine


----------



## Wewo (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

ziemlich grün


----------



## lutzdoggen (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Guten Morgen,
an unserem Teich fängt jetzt das Wachstum an und ich hoffe das dann das furchtbar grüne Wasser etwas klarer wird. Sichtiefe ungefähr 15-20cm ansonsten braun oder grün. Filter läuft und ich rühre auch das Wasser ständig um würde auch Schlamm absaugen aber ich seh ja nicht wo er liegt. Also warte ich auf die Pflanzen und die Krötenquappen die schon geschlüpft sind, vielleicht bekomme ich dann mehr Durchblick.
LG
Uwe und die Doggenbande


----------



## Mark2111 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Morgen

BEi mior klarts schon auf  endlich.. Sicht schon bis ca. 1,60m.. aba noch etwas Trübe. Hab am Wochenende mal den Reinstieg gewagt und den BA aufgemacht damit das ganze Laub vom Boden wegkommt.
Brachte schon was. Verbesserung war am nächsten Tag erkennbar.

Nachdem ich gestern meine Nylon Böschungsmatten bekommen habe werde ich dieses Wochenende mal ordentlich pflanzen 

Fazit aus der Aktion:
Eingefallenes Laub und Zeugs raus
Vortex wieder reinigen 
Und volle Möhre Pflanzen 

LG


----------



## maxel (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

ich habe jetzt __ Hornkraut ins Wasser gebracht.


----------



## Bibo-30 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

so siehts bei mir aus


----------



## spike.44 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich letztes Jahr meinen Teich fertiggestellt habe, aber aus Zeitmangel nicht zum posten kam, möchte ich das hiermit nachholen.
Unser Teich wurde nach NG gebaut. Hat ein Fassungsvermögen von rund 50.000 Litern und ist an der tiefsten Stelle 180cm tief.
Anbei ein paar Fotos:


 
 Der fertig vermörtelte Schwimmbereich, kurz vor dem Befüllen.


 
Fertig! Anbaden ist angesagt.


 
Nachtbaden. Habe in einer Tiefe von ca. 60cm. ein LED Band mit Farbwechsler montiert.

   
Bilder von letzter Woche. Alles ist Super angewachsen. Im Ufergraben blüht es farbenfroh.


   
Blick auf den Filtergraben.


 
Die Ufermatte wird von __ Moos überzogen.


 
Jede Menge __ Libellen. In den Seerosen aus unserem alten, kleinen Teich haben die Larven überlebt.


 
Ein Teil der ca.20 Jahre alten Seerose. Habe sie geteilt und stark dezimiert.


    

Wir haben sehr viel Spaß mit unserem Schwimmteich. Es war hatte Arbeit, welche sich aber auf jeden Fall gelohnt hat. Es vergeht kein Tag, an dem wir nicht unsere "Runde" um den Teich drehen und uns daran erfreuen.

In diesem Sinne viele Grüße an alle "Teichbesessenen"
Euer Spike


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

sehr schöner Schwimmteich, 

wo hast du denn das LED Band her? 

haste einen Link?


----------



## toschbaer (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Waw, sehr schöne Oasen habt Ihr! 

Anbei ein paar bilder die ich gestern geknipst hab

  

Im Pflanzenfilter ist unter anderem auch das Kammlaichkraut   

  Ein paar __ Gartenorchideen sind auch schon zu sehen.

      



        der " alte Teich" dient zur Zeit noch zur Aufzucht von Wasserflöhen


        Eva: dieser __ Hartriegel hat schon was!


----------



## Olli.P (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,

mal wieder ein paar neue und etwas ältere Bilder................... 


Hier mal die __ Papageienfeder am 28.04...........  


Die Papageienfeder am 22.05................. 

Großer PF am 22.05................. 

Die Bilder von gestern................

Der Teich..................  

Schmacht haben die Koi einfach immer........    

Der große und der kleine PF................   

Die Papageinefeder verdeckt so langsam die Rohre........  

Und auch die aus ca. 80cm Tiefe hat die Oberfläche erreicht........


----------



## DucatiMarkus (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Wieder ein par Pflanzen mehr..
Morgen kommt das Kabel noch unter die Erde und dann ist er fast fertig.

Bewohner geht es jetzt seit zwei Wochen gut.
Wasser gerade etwas trüb da es brutalen Regenschauer hatte.

Momentan kämpft meine Pfütze ab und zu mit klarem und trüben Wasser.
Jedoch ändern sich diese Zustände recht schnell und es wird genau so schnell klar wie es trüb geworden ist.
mfg


----------



## spike.44 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> sehr schöner Schwimmteich,
> 
> wo hast du denn das LED Band her?
> 
> haste einen Link?


Hallo Simon,
das LED Band hab ich über ein Möbelhaus bezogen. Ist von Fabas Luce.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## inge50 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

Bilder von heute

     

     


Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Springmaus (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

@ Inge50    toll


----------



## lutzdoggen (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Guten Morgen,
hier sind ein paar Fotos von unserem Teich. Mit klaren Wasser kann ich noch nicht dienen. Habe zur Zeit keinen Filter in Betrieb wegen der Quappen lass ich nur den Bach laufen aber habe gestern entdeckt das sich die Hinterbeine entwickeln und denke sie werden bald ausziehen. Ich habe auch angefangen Wasserflöhe zu ziehen, die leben jetzt eine Woche in einen 80l Fass und will die dann in den Teich setzen.
Ich kann es kaum erwarten meine Fische schwimmen zu sehen aber Chemie kommt mir nicht mehr in den Teich.
LG
Uwe u. die Doggenbande


----------



## DucatiMarkus (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Fast fertig!


----------



## Christine (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Schade - wieder mal viel zu große Fische in einem viel zu kleinen Teich.


----------



## pema (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen.

erstmal an Inge: ein Traum! Wie alt ist dein Teich?

Und hier meiner, jetzt zwei Jahre alt

petra


----------



## inge50 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Petra,

mein Teich ist von April 2008

Dein Teich gefällt mir auch gut 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## pema (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi Inge,
na, dann hab' ich ja noch Hoffnung

...und Danke.

petra


----------



## pyro (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Kaum zu glauben das Inges Teich nur 3000l fassen soll... sieht nach mehr aus und das was man sieht ist erstklassig. Eine sehr intakte Unterwasserflora.

Bei Ducato Markus hätte ich gern gewusst was da um den Teich rum liegt.


----------



## DucatiMarkus (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Sind Abwehrstreifen gegen Katzen.. Die Dinger funktionieren 1 a.
Meine Katze sitzt nun nicht mehr beim angeln


----------



## katja (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*



> Meine Katze sitzt nun nicht mehr beim angeln



das würde deinem überbesatz aber gut tun


----------



## nordlicht64 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hier mal Bilder von unserem Teich der ist jetzt 3 Monate alt.


----------



## Sternenstaub (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Und so sieht es bei mir aus


----------



## Stadtkind (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ihr habt so schöne Teiche 
...wenn ich könnte wie ich wollte....
nun ja, ich versuche mein Bestes 

so sieht meiner im Moment aus


----------



## CityCobra (23. Juli 2012)

Aktuelle Bilder
 
 
Sorry wegen der Qualität, sind vom Handy


----------



## sprinter616 (24. Juli 2012)

Hier unser Zustand von gestern! 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

Gruß tom


----------



## Regloh Essub (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Na dann werde ich mal auch mitmachen


----------



## Olli.P (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,

frische Bilder von heut Nachmittag 

Der Teich vom Balkon aus........... 

Der 1000L Pflanzenteich vom Balkon........ 

Der 4500er wenn man raus kommt.............. 

Seerose und __ Papageienfeder............... 

     

Blick von der Terrasse.................. 

Reges Gedränge an der Futterstelle.............


----------



## b**star (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Mein kleiner Teich ist nun 12 Wochen alt, die Biologie scheint soweit 
ok. Ich hoffe es entwickelt sich alles weiterhin so toll.


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*


----------



## rumbalotte (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

wie es aussieht ? Momentan zugewuchert...das wächst alles wie doof


----------



## Majaberlin (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Die __ Gonnere macht mir dieses Jahr viel Freude, sie hatte schon ganz viele Blüten, manchmal 4 auf einmal, die gelbe gibt sich mit 2 Blüten zufrieden und die rosafarbene und die rote auch.
Hinter den hellen ist eine pinkfarbene, leider nicht so gut zu sehen in der Gesamtansicht und die rote ist auch nur zu erahnen.
Am Samstag ist unsere TEcihpumpe verreckt, aber wir sind dann gleich losgefahren und haben eine neue gekauft, leider hatten die hier nur die 8500er, wir hätten gern die 10 000er gehabt, aber lieber so als gar nichts, jetzt plätschert der Bachlauf wieder frühlich!


----------



## Matzl (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Dann gibts von mir auch mal ein Bildchen


----------



## Plätscher (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,

den Teich gibt es jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr:


----------



## cararea (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

tolle teiche habt ihr! danke für die pics, kann man sich gut inspirieren lassen.
inge, deinen find ich acuh sehr toll.
manche  hier haben echt ein kleines paradies zu hause..


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Na dann gibts von mir auch mal paar Bildchen:


----------



## allesunterwasser (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

na dann will ich meine Wildnis auch mal zeigen.


Gruß Theo


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Ein aktuelles Bildchen von meinem Wässerchen





Gruß
Andy


----------



## pema (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,
während um den Teich herum langsam der Sommer seinem Ende zugeht,
 
wandelt sich der Teich zur Blumenwiese
 
 
 
petra


----------



## Olli.P (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,

ein paar Bilder vom heutigen späten Vormittag..................


----------



## heikohg (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Mein Teich im Sommer 2012


----------



## Gunnar (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

...hier mal ein Foto von einer Jahreszeit, an die jetzt noch keiner denken mag, allerdings ist das nicht mehr lange hin!....die Tage werden immer kürzer....
....Februar 2012...das Eis trägt...__ Schilf noch nicht geschnitten

 

...der April 2012

 

...hier ist die Badesaison eröffnet

  

...Nebel....so siehst jetzt fast jeden morgen bei uns am Teich aus....der Herbst steht vor der Tür....

 

....aber die Blumen sind noch voll im Gange und trösten uns mit ihren tollen Blüten....
...letzten Sonntag war es sogar noch so warm, das wir unser Sonnensegel noch mal aufspannen mußten...wars evtl. das letzte mal im diesem Jahr???....


----------



## ron (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Schon ist der Herbst wieder da. Ich war schon lange nicht mehr im Forum, bleibe dem aber treu. 

Einiges hat sich dann doch getan in diesem Sommer, auch wenn ich (wie jedes Jahr) gehofft hatte weiter zu kommen. Heute habe ich es dann aber geschafft zwischen den Schauern, die Umrandung vom Klärteich fertig zu stellen. Ich hatte günstig bei einem örtlichen Sägewerk Lärchebretter bekommen, die aber leider nicht für die Brücke gereicht haben. Schade... war ein Restbestand. Na ja mit Kiefer geht es ja auch.

Zwischen dieser Umrandung und dem Steg vor dem Gewächshaus will ich noch einen Trockenmauer bauen, die dann auch die Isolation von den Abflussrohren versteckt. Ich war übrigens überrascht wie wenig Algen sich hier entwickelt haben. Der pH liegt ziemlich hoch und wegen der Untiefe wärmt sich das Wasser ziemlich auf. Wenn die Sonne mal scheint.... Das Gewächshaus scheint dann doch einiges an Nahrung aus dem Wasser zu ziehen.

     

Die Brücke ist auch sichtbar auf diesem Bild:      

Der Auslauf vom Hauptteich ist jetzt bei der __ Birke in der Mitte vom Bild. Unterhalb hiervon soll im nächsten Jahr einen neuen Teich entstehen. Der Auslauf vom Hauptteich soll dann in einem kleinen Wasserfall münden, unterhalb der Brücke. Diese soll, genauso wie die Umrandung vom Klärteich, ein Geländer bekommen. Ist ja ca. 2 mtr. hoch. Der neue Teich soll eine richtige Abdichtung bekommen, damit ich alles Wasser, was hier rein läuft gezielt zu einem Teich leiten kann, der noch weiter unterhalb entstehen soll... (Sagen wir mal 2014) Alles unter der Bedingung, dass mir die Mayas keinen Strich durch die Rechnung machen...

Mit der andere Brücke, die im letzten Jahr fertiggestellt wurde bin ich immer noch sehr zufrieden. Ich hoffe darauf, dass der Frost noch etwas auf sich warten lässt, damit ich auch den Sitzplatz mit Feuerstelle noch vor dem Winter fertig kriege..:beten

 

Hier noch ein paar Herbstimpressionen:

     

LG



Ron


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Schön, schön Ron...... 
Dein Herbstlaub darfst aber gern noch ein wenig behalten.
Ende November ist dann immer noch früh genug


----------



## ron (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Danke Eva-Maria, für die Durchhalteparole. Aber normalerweise kriegt man hier ab Mitte Oktober keinen Spaten mehr in den Boden. Dann erst wieder Ende April. Entsprechend müssen wir ab jetzt drausen kein Werkzeug mehr liegen lassen... Kann sein dass man es erst im nächsten Jahr wiederfindet.

Aber noch gehts. Obwohl wir schon häufig kratzen mussten und Schneeregen gab es auch schon...

LG

Ron


----------



## dragsterrobby (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Bin grad bissel durcheiander, bezieht sich es auf den Oberharz oder auf Norwegen?


----------



## ron (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Günter,

das ganze bezieht sich auf Norwegen....

LG

Ron


----------



## Ulli (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,

also bei uns in Stuttgart ist noch schöner Spätherbst mit etwas Sonne und Temperaturen um die 20 Grad. Ich Optimist habe sogar noch den Sonnenschirm draussen, es soll am Wochenende richtig schön werden. 

War heute in München, da war Fön mit klasse Sonne und warmen Temps, allerdings hatten ein paar Kollegen Kopfschmerzen davon (Oktoberfest ist vorbei, daran lags also *nicht*!) 

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## pema (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,
Herbst an meinem Teich

petra


----------



## StefanBO (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo,
dieses Wochenende (20./21.10.) war's noch mal schön - Herbst am Teich:


----------



## axel (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Bei mir am Teich sieht es jetzt recht Herbstlich aus. 

 

lg 
axel


----------



## Almbauer (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo zusammen,
herbstlich auch am Miniteich


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

R Ä S P E K T
ein Farben-Feuerwerk, herrlich!


----------



## Tabor12 (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Die Terrasse ist fast fertig - und so schauts jetzt bei uns am Teich aus 
Herbstlich bunt !
LG Irene


----------



## Pammler (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

27.10 2012 so sah mein Teich heute vormittag aus


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

moin Torsten,
 ist ja Wahnsinn... und das Ende Oktober...
hoffentlich ist dies kein Vorzeichen....


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

heute Abend sahs so aus, inzwischen fast 10cm Schnee


----------



## Kathrin (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Der Regenerationsteich              und der auch noch im Bau befindliche Schwimmteich


----------



## Olli.P (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hi,

ein paar Winterbilder von Heute früh.......... 

Mal gucken wie lange das so bleibt........... 

Vom Balkon aus..............  

Der Lüfter iss noch ned an............  
Der Filter läuft noch auf ca.40%..........

Der Garten vom Balkon aus.............. 

Der kleine Pflanzenteich mit dem Rinnsal...............  

Der Skimmer skimmt noch............... 

Der BA iss nat. dicht!!


----------



## elkop (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

ich weiß, ich bin schon ein wenig spät dran damit, aber ich wollte euch dennoch dieses foto nicht vorenthalten. das foto ist unscharf, aber ich hoffe, ihr könnt das datum lesen und erkennen, dass neben dem löwenzahn noch ein lila kaiserknopf (so nennt man bei uns das ding) blüht.


----------



## axel (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie sieht es 2012 an Euren Teichen aus?*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Ich dachte ich zeig Euch mal meinen Teich Abends im Winter.
Find ich auch ganz Kuschelig wenn man den Teich vom geheizten Wohnzimmer aus
betrachtet  

 

Ich hoffe Euch gefällts auch .

lg
axel


----------

